# China now owns the largest pork processing company in the world.



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 1, 2014)

We  have been hearing more and more about Chinese businesses (basically run by the Chinese government) that are buying property and businesses here in the United States . They also own companies in Australia, and are moving into other areas all the time.
Recently, they bought out Smithfield, which is the largest pork processing company in the whole world. This means that China now owns over 400 large ranches in the US where the pigs are raised.
China is also buying a lot of real estate, expensive houses, especially in Southern California; and at the other end of the spectrum, they are also buying up a lot of cheap property in Detroit. They also have a large interest in General Motors
The list goes on and on. It is worrisome to me to think that so much of our homeland is now owned by foreign corporations, and that the possibility exists that manufacturing will become more like what they have in China, here in America.
What does everyone else think about this ??

http://endoftheamericandream.com/ar...hunks-of-land-in-communities-all-over-america


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 1, 2014)

_They are buying up big in real estate in Australia  then demolishing the homes and building huge 2 story homes_


----------



## maxHR (Apr 2, 2014)

The united states will end up being a chinese satellite like Hong Kong, start learning how to use chop sticks, resistance is futile.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 2, 2014)

_Yep could do max, how are you i haven't seen you for a while_


----------



## maxHR (Apr 2, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Yep could do max, how are you i haven't seen you for a while_



Hi Jillaroo, went crazy due to the drought and heat for while, now we had a small flood, rain water tanks full, dam full, weeds growing like crazy. all good.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 2, 2014)

_That's so good to hear Max, now you will have to be mowing and Whipper snipping loads, can't win can ya_:notfair:


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 2, 2014)

We better start learning the Chinese language now or get left behind.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Apr 2, 2014)

Do we buy land in other countries?  :magnify:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> Do we buy land in other countries?


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> Do we buy land in other countries? :magnify:



The Unites States doesnt have that kind of money to spend and even if they did buy land it will be invaded by its next door neighbor.


----------



## Ina (Apr 2, 2014)

Why do we sale our land but we don't buy our's land? Aside from money, what was the advantage of selling?


----------



## Sid (Apr 2, 2014)

If I am not mistaken China at one time was one of the greatest if not the greatest economic power in the world. It seems the USofA has pretty much followed the same path that led to it's downfall.


----------



## Sid (Apr 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> Do we buy land in other countries?  :magnify:




  No. It seems we just develop what's there and let them nationalize the assets we built.


----------



## Ina (Apr 3, 2014)

OK, I guess we don't own land in other countries. Beside Mexico, do we own any large manufacturing companies in other countries? What would it take to bring that business back to the USA? Or is that a missed opportunity?


----------



## maxHR (Apr 3, 2014)

the usa (individuals and companies) has massive overseas investment all around the world including china. They are one of the biggest investors in australian real estate.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 3, 2014)

The Chinese are buying up property in Monterey County by the boat load.

http://www.montereyherald.com/busin...ounty-real-estate-market-preps-chinese-buyers


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 4, 2014)

Now that beef has skyrocketed to the highest price in many years, other meat sources are becoming more costly as well, and at this time, pork is trading much higher than it was before, and both pork and chicken will probably continue to climb higher.
Since Smithfield Farms was purchased by the Chinese last year, the price for stock has continued to climb , and now I am reading that they are selling of some of the stock at a great profit. 
They are getting even richer and they haven't even started yet ! ! 

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/buyer-of-smithfield-foods-sets-hong-kong-ipo-range-2014-04-09


----------



## SifuPhil (May 4, 2014)

Glad I'm cutting way back on the amount of meat I consume.

China was indeed one of the most economically powerful nations in the world, several times in fact. Their dynasties were the most advanced at the time, not only in terms of trade but in medicine, science, military capability and many other areas. 

They were the "light of the world" until Communism took over.

But hey, I speak a little Mandarin and a little Cantonese and I know T'ai-Chi, so I'm not too concerned. I'm just wondering how they'll pronounce "Pennsylvania" after they buy it.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 6, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMQg7MqSxuM



LOL - yeah, he _says_ it's easy ... wait until he tells us that each tonal gives a word a very different meaning.

I'll never live down the time I asked a long-time resident of Chinatown how his mother was. Unfortunately I gave it the wrong tonal inflection and I ended up asking him how his umbrella was. 

It was a bright, sunny day, to boot.


----------



## GDAD (May 7, 2014)

Ina said:


> OK, I guess we don't own land in other countries. Beside Mexico, do we own any large manufacturing companies in other countries? What would it take to bring that business back to the USA? Or is that a missed opportunity?



Have a look at how many American companies are situated in the 30 mile Border zone between America & Mexico, & employ Mexican workers!!!!


----------



## Jackie22 (May 7, 2014)

Charts showing exports and imports of food products from the US, kind of surprising........

http://www.motherjones.com/tom-philpott/2014/05/china-us-food-pork-wine-export-import


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (May 7, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Charts showing exports and imports of food products from the US, kind of surprising........
> 
> http://www.motherjones.com/tom-philpott/2014/05/china-us-food-pork-wine-export-import



That IS interesting - I wasn't aware that we exported more to them than we imported. Thanks for the link.


----------

